# Fawfulthegreat's artwork.



## Fawfulthegreat (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi, since I have an account here and I wanted to share my latest piece of art with the world, here we are.

It's Paper Luigi, in the style of Paper Mario: Color Splash's artwork.






If you would like to see more of my artwork, head to fawfulthegreat64.deviantart.com


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2016)

That looks really neat!


----------



## Fawfulthegreat (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks! I included it in this Paper Mario scene I did in Photoshop.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 4, 2016)

Fawfulthegreat said:


> Hi, since I have an account here and I wanted to share my latest piece of art with the world, here we are.
> 
> It's Paper Luigi, in the style of Paper Mario: Color Splash's artwork.
> 
> ...


Damn, nice work. Did you make that from scratch?
You could have been a designer for the game. It looks just as good as the original.


----------



## Fawfulthegreat (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup. I also made the Mario in the second image. Thanks! I've had some comments that said the paper texture is too obvious though.


----------

